# الفرق بين الانترنت والانترانت



## mina1 (24 يناير 2007)

السلام لكم يا أحبائى

ما هو الفرق بين الانترنت والانترانت
الإنترانت عبارة عن شبكة كمبيوتر خاصة بمؤسستك تستعمل 
البروتوكولات والقواعد التي بني عليها الإنترنت وذلك كي يمكن الأفراد والعاملين 
في تلك المؤسسة من الاتصال ببعضهم البعض والوصول إلى المعلومات وذلك بطريقة أسرع
وأفضل وأكثر كفاءة وأقل كلفة من الأساليب التقليدية المعتادة. فهي تقوم بتسهيل الأعمال العديدة
التي يتطلبها المكتب والتي يمكن أن تأخذ وقتا وجهدا ومالا كبيرا لإنجازها. من هذه الأعمال على سبيل المثال لا الحصر الاجتماعات والتحدث على الهاتف وتحضير الرسائل والمذكرات وإرسال الرسائل بالبريد أو الفاكسوغيرها.
الإنترانت في الواقع هو نسخة مصغرة من الإنترنت تعمل داخل المؤسسة. أنت ومن معك من العاملين بها هم الوحيدين القادرون على الوصول إليه ولا يحتوي الإنترانت من المعلومات إلا تلك التي توافق أنت عليها
. كما يسمح الإنترانت للمؤسسة أن تكون على اتصال بالإنترنت بدون أن تتأثر بالمشاكل التي يسببها المستخدمون من الخارج بسبب الوصول إلى المعلومات الخاصة داخل شبكة كمبيوتر المؤسسة. 
كما إن من أهم مساوئ التي تترتب بسبب اتصال المؤسسات بشبكة الإنترنت العالمية
واستخدامهم لها هو إمكانية استخدام الإنترنت في أعمال وتطبيقات غير
مفيدة للشركة أو المؤسسة بواسطة موظفيها.لهذه الأسباب
وغيرها فإن العديد من المؤسسات قد ابتعدت عن
استخدام شبكة الإنترنت العالمية الواسعة
واقتصرت على إنشاء الإنترانت.


من هذا يتبين لنا المزايا العديدة للإنترانت. أن الفرق بين الإنترانت و الإنترنت يمكن تلخيصها فيما يلي: 

الإنترنت

غير مملوك لأحد.

أي شخص يمكنه الوصول إليه.

يمكن الوصول إليه من أي مكان أو موقع.

يحتوي على العديد من المواقع أو الصفحات المتضمنة معلومات غير لائقة أو سخيفة. 

الإنترانت

هو ملك المؤسسة التي تستضيفه.

لا يمكن لأي شخص الوصول إليه إلا الذين سمح لهم بذلك.

يعمل فقط في موقع واحد.

يحتوي على المواضيع والمعلومات التي أنت توافق عليها. 

أوجه الشبه بين الإنترانت والإنترنت فهي :

كل من النظامين يستخدمان صفحات كتبت بلغة Html .

يستعمل كل منها برنامج التصفح لمشاهدة الصفحات.

كل منها يستعمل نفس المعايير أو البروتوكولات في أسلوب استقبال وإرسال المعلومات وحركتها عموما عبر خطوط أو وسائل الاتصال بين أجهزة الكمبيوتر.


----------



## عمود الدين (24 يناير 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mina1 (25 يناير 2007)

شكرا لردك يا عمود الدين


----------



## mr.hima (26 يناير 2007)

شكرا على المعلومة يا مينا واحد​


----------



## mina1 (31 يناير 2007)

شكرا لمرورك يا مستر هيما


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على المعلومه


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا يامينا


----------



## mina1 (13 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لمرورك يا كامر


----------

